# Horizontal viv



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

One more tank in my frog rack.
Biggest tank I biuld so far. Dimentions are 120*50*70cm (47.2*19.6*27.5in).
Planned as juwel of the collection, however it is not 
EpiWeb siliconed. Viv ready for decoration.










Hole for small pond.










Same styrofoam technique.
Sheets are precut and than assembled in the tank.





































Acrylic sealant & paints are used. This time edges are not smoth like in vertical one.



















Installing branches on left side.










First tests on "fallen tree" in the viv. Roots are PVC pipes.



















Roots are covered with silicone & cocofiber. Rather simple.



















The tree is covered with acrylic sealant & bone dry maple tree bark is attached with silicone.



















Just planted.























































Some more details over the "fallen tree".



















The tree is sprinkled with Kyoto Moss Spores.
Hope it will show sooner оr later. At least I have christmas moss if Kyoto fails.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

I found out that terrace is not wide enough to hold a line of bromeliads. That's why I'm nervous if I must redo it. For me it's a fail at planning stage that cloud be avoided. On the other hand bromeliads will spread all over the wall with their pups & after a year it will be fully covered. We'll see... 

Plan was to keep here 4-5 P. Terribilis for ground level. Also for upper level & bromeliads on terrace (that failed) 3-5 arboreal Ranitomeya were in my mind.

*I know about mixing thus i didn't decide yet.*

Now I see that there is only 60cm (23.6in) of "free" ground space for P. Terribilis. And there is no wall full of bromeliads for Ranitomeya. So I'm rather puzzled for this viv destiny & final result. †amen†


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

That is SICK. I was impressed with the styrofoam background but my jaw dropped when I saw your "fallen tree", the real bark is such a great idea and it is put together so well that it looks real!


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

The background is amazing. Your painting is great too, it does look like natural rocks.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Dude, absolutely gorgeous. I have not been this impressed by a tank in quite some time...this definitely goes into my all-time favorite category. 

I would say leave it as is; the natural growth of the plants always fills in the gaps and it will have a more rugged look soon enough. 

Hats off to you.


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

i love e log! where did u get e mushrooms? damn cute lol


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! I also hope that brooms will overwhelm the background soon.

Kyoto moss starts to propagate by small sprouts already all over the "fallen tree".























frogigi said:


> i love e log! where did u get e mushrooms? damn cute lol


Mushrooms are from polymer clay.
Here is some shots from previouse tank with them also.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/656335-post7.html


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I had my doubts when I saw the pre-cut foam...then it looked awesome! Nice job - I hope the maple bark holds up well.


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

RNKot said:


> Mushrooms are from polymer clay.
> Here is some shots from previouse tank with them also.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/656335-post7.html


that's awesome mann! they look damn real dude! i will try to make some .


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

can take a close up shot at e water feature n e small pond?
appreciated.


----------



## Shibumi (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful viv! That fallen tree is fantastic. One minor suggestion that I saw on another build is to spread some leaf litter to the upper levels. Otherwise I'd leave it as is. I can't wait to see it filled in. Thanks for showing.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

very nicely done. love the idea of putting bark on the fallen tree to make it look natural. one small critique would be that when a tree falls over the roots normally are not curving back down into the soil but break off and stick up on the side that is away from the direction of the fall. i doubt i would redo it as it looks nice the way it is. love to see more pics as it grows in.


----------



## Sigaw (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice viv.

How long did it take to get that growth from the kyoto moss spores?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

looks great..nice build


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Phyllobates Terribilis.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love your vivs!


----------



## Juand15 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow what an incredible build! clearly you have a great talent! your threads are inspiring that's for sure!!

Juan


----------



## Gabez (Jun 18, 2012)

RNKot said:


> One more tank in my frog rack.
> Biggest tank I biuld so far. Dimentions are 120*50*70cm (47.2*19.6*27.5in).
> Planned as juwel of the collection, however it is not
> EpiWeb siliconed. Viv ready for decoration.
> ...


OMG this is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen thankyou very much for sharing this it has given me some inspiration to build a vivarium like yours!


----------



## LooksLater (Apr 11, 2012)

I think that is definitely the most beautiful background I've ever seen. I also love the bark on the tree and the kyoto moss, it looks incredible!
Terrific job.


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

Lovely looking viv, did the mushrooms grow randomly or did you seed the tank?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! I'm trying my best 



highvoltagerob said:


> Lovely looking viv, did the mushrooms grow randomly or did you seed the tank?


Mushrooms are handmade from art clay & waterbased acrylic paints.


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow! You did a great job on those shrooms, they look completely life like!!


----------



## penaltyboxpunk (Apr 8, 2012)

That is an amazing set up!!Great job!!!Gives me some great ideas!!!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Kyoto moss is so kyoto


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

As always, amazing.
I've just purchased some Kyoto spores for my new viv. You just sprinkle with water or mixed with something else? Did you try it directly on epiweb?


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

very nice like the background very much


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking great! Love all those broms.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

isacco said:


> As always, amazing.
> I've just purchased some Kyoto spores for my new viv. You just sprinkle with water or mixed with something else? Did you try it directly on epiweb?


Mixed with water to viscous state & smeared all over the log. Forgot to try it over the EpiWeb... Still you see that for 6 months it doen't took all the viv.


----------



## TRNT_G (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweeet build, one of the nicest tanks I have seen. Thanks for sharing. Now I have lots of ideas for my next build.


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

RNKot said:


> Mixed with water to viscous state & smeared all over the log. Forgot to try it over the EpiWeb... Still you see that for 6 months it doen't took all the viv.


In my Kyoto moss instructions is an old Japanese saying: "Moss are like people, one must have patience" 

Thanks, I will try it on epiweb background and a branch I've wrapped with epiweb.
Can you please post a picture of the acrilic sealant you use, and how long the acrilic paint last in a viv condition?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought that moss will spread all over the log, from wich it can be transported to EpiWeb or other parts of the viv. Looks like it's just very slow. Or mine conditions are nor good.

As acrilic sealant I used Betek Aquaset










It was tested in first viv & "survived" in waterfeature for two years still without any issues. I won't just recomend this specific brand because I didn't have a vide choice.

This gray wall after the stonees & under moss is acrilic sealant. A little bit dirty, but worked for me.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

This build is amazing! I did not imagine that it would look like that with the styro sheets. What type of acrylic sealer did you use, also where did tou get the epiweb sheets?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

diggenem said:


> This build is amazing! I did not imagine that it would look like that with the styro sheets. What type of acrylic sealer did you use, also where did tou get the epiweb sheets?


As acrilic sealant I used is Betek Aquaset. Don't think you will find it in US.










EpiWeb also taken "locally" from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper. In US it's known as EcoWeb.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes. They are mixed.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree, very nice and good photos..Would like to have the moss you got.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Where did you get your uakarii, which I read in your signature? You can post some nice picture of them? Regards


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> Where did you get your uakarii, which I read in your signature? You can post some nice picture of them? Regards


Tank with R. Uakarii
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/77026-b-project.html
Bought from Hamm exhibition this spring


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I must say again awesome build!!! I have a question about your mushrooms, did you fire them or did you let them dry on their own before you painted them


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Vert nice tank ! 
What plants are growing on the epiweb panels ? 
I really like galactonus


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Terribilis are beautiful. I like pics of (all) you vivs!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

can you identify the red-stemmed vine growing horizontally across the front of the tank...and the little green dischidia-type plant growing within the oak bark?? Interesting that the moss hasn't yet formed on your cocoa fibered vines...nice tank...


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

RNKot said:


> Thanks! I'm trying my best
> 
> 
> Mushrooms are handmade from art clay & waterbased acrylic paints.


Holy Moley!!  Those are terrific. 
I was also about to ask "Just how did you get those mushrooms to grow in the perfect spot?" Hahaha
What kind of art clay if you don't mind me asking? Sculpey? Aves?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A curiosity, RNKot. How many froggers there are in Ukraine? Greetings


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

You have seriously created one of the most amazing pieces of art i have ever seen! This is world class, zoo ready! 

The amount of effort has truly pulled off!

How often do you find the terriblis traveling to the upper portions of the tank? Do they mostly stay near the ground?


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow! This viv is amazing!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

roktman said:


> What kind of art clay if you don't mind me asking? Sculpey? Aves?


Mine clay brand is local so you won't find it for sure in your shops. Amazing mushrooms are in this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/61504-avatar-mushrooms.html ask Grimm more!



rigel10 said:


> A curiosity, RNKot. How many froggers there are in Ukraine? Greetings


Not much at all  About 5-7 dedicated persons plus about 30 people who have Dendrobates not as a primary point of collection. But i'm spreading our "religion" 



CptnMayo said:


> How often do you find the terriblis traveling to the upper portions of the tank? Do they mostly stay near the ground?


All time on the ground. One of them climbs the log often but never saw them up the background.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

what was your method for painting the rock background? Im starting a build of my own and I wanted to emulate your background. So far I painted on a thin layer of cement and then a coat of Drylok mixed with some black acrylic paint. Did you add the acrylic sealant and then painted it? and what colors did you use? and how did you go about painting in the darker spots?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Used acrilyc sealant with acrilyc paints that's all. Just did about 5 tones of black-gray & covered with a lot of layers. Dark goes first. All the other brighter colors added with less and less paint. Up to a dry brush method.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

That looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

RNKot said:


> Used acrilyc sealant with acrilyc paints that's all. Just did about 5 tones of black-gray & covered with a lot of layers. Dark goes first. All the other brighter colors added with less and less paint. Up to a dry brush method.


thanks, this helped a lot with painting and I am thrilled with how mine came out. Also, what kind of wood did you use? I want to collect some branches from outside but not sure which ones would be terrarium safe.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job amazing details!!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Finchfrogs15 said:


> thanks, this helped a lot with painting and I am thrilled with how mine came out. Also, what kind of wood did you use? I want to collect some branches from outside but not sure which ones would be terrarium safe.


Used maple (like on Canadian flag) bark siliconed to foam. Was criticised it have too much shugar & will have problems with mold. But nothing special so far. Looks like oak one is the best.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like too saturated


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It is very good, IMO.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

This viv is amazing! I want to upgrade my terribilis tank soon to give them something more display-worthy.

How are the frogs? Any breeding from your yellows? I have a mint that calls relentlessly every day and I still have yet to get any eggs from them even though I'm pretty sure I have a 2.1


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Calling all the time, but still no eggs. Hope will have this summer.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Viv and frogs are really gorgeous!


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

They seem to be going through the right motions. My mints do the same thing, hopefully we both get some breeding this summer!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Too bad we can not see the older pictures of the tank!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> Too bad we can not see the older pictures of the tank!


Mine photobucket account has reached the free 10GB bandwidth limit. You'll see next month when it will reset.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Congratulations for a well sustained viv. It is easy to put a viv together to look good for a short time. The hard part is to have it look good over time.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Judy S said:


> can you identify the red-stemmed vine growing horizontally across the front of the tank...and the little green dischidia-type plant growing within the oak bark?? Interesting that the moss hasn't yet formed on your cocoa fibered vines...nice tank...


I was hoping for an answer about the plants...but also want to know the id on the front left, rounded plant...looks like some sort of peperomia...

And you haven't answered whether the 'shrooms were fired....hope you are able to answer our questions...nice tank....


----------



## profjunk (Jun 23, 2010)

very thought out construction, when its all grown in at least you will know all the art work is under there LOL
ive used all kinds of stones , some with lots of colors, all to vanish under the flora, but I like that also.
the plants and tanks are the original reason i "fell into"frogs, I just needed something to fertilize the plants, so frogs were a natural choice
i just wish i had talent like yours
jeff on rte 66 az


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That thing has matured so beautifully. Very very nice.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Hammer!! very nice looks like on the middle of the rainforest!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------

